# 1965 gto overheating



## Rodimus (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey guys, I am new to the forum and would like any help I can get. My car I recently purchased is a 389 tripower and has a overheating issue. I brought the car home, removed the heads and had them tested. Everything good. New gaskets throughout. I put a new 4 core aluminum radiator in with twin cooling fans. Still overheated on start up within 5 minutes, boiling over. I checked water pump and noticed the pump was missing the front divider plate. Could this make it overheat so fast? Also, should they be any tube sleeves or seals from timing chain to water pump? Cause mine has none. Some say they should be tubes and others say no. Also, the heater hose from the head on the passenger side is blocked off, should I run this back up to the front to allow water flow? Any help would be grateful, this thing is overheating in minutes from idle. Thanks.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*This is a Pontiac. This is a Pontiac. This is a Pontiac.Th*

YEP! Exactly everything you just said. Need a divider plate. Need the tube sleeves. Need the tube sleeve seals. You're not going to have a heater? Should be o.k. without the bypass, then. (Of course, this is a Pontiac. You might need it. You might not. I dunno. Someone will tell you soon, though). This is a PONTIAC. (Say that over and over to yourself about 10,000 times). :willy:


----------



## Rodimus (Aug 3, 2013)

*Didn't know*

I don't plan on hooking up the heater, but may in the future. I just didn't know if the extra circulation would help. I had already got the divider plates in, I just ordered the tubes and seals. I am hoping this fixes the problem. I had narrowed it down to poor water circulation, so maybe this will do the trick. Oh, is there a gasket between or behind divider plates? Haven't seen on if there is suppose to be.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, gaskets on both sides of the plate. Also, if you've been running it without the tubes do make sure that you change the oil and filter immediately and don't run the car until it's reassembled with the plate and tubes in. With no plate, your water pump isn't circulating coolant at all. With no tubes, you're probably leaking coolant into your oil.
Also, when you install the plate make sure you adjust it properly. Search on the forum here for threads - it has been discussed many times.

Good luck!

Bear


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

TUBE's?? Pic from my 65 manual


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Right - I keep forgetting. The tubes didn't come along until the later models.
My bad.

Bear


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*mod squad*

^^^ Unless someone stuck a later 11 bolt timing cover on it (like someone did on my '66 which originally took the 8 bolt cover). A lot of people seem to get their jollies out of "modifying" a perfectly good functioning system. Oh well. They'll tell him those tubes don't belong there when he goes to order. Sorry, again.


----------



## geraldb999 (May 28, 2012)

Enjoyed reading the comments. The engine in my 65 is being reworked by a very reputable builder with New Edelbrock aluminum heads. I also purchased a new Flow Kooler pump. Bear, saw you comment on gaskets between the plates. I purchase the stainless dividers from Ames but received no gaskets. 1.Should I have or do I need to order some ? 2. Will the builder need to modify the plates in anyway? I just don't want to get this thing rebuilt and have it overheat


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

In the early design, the divider sits inside the pump housing and does not interfere with bolting on the water pump. Only one gasket is used and it clears the divider.


----------

